# Cool Halloween Sculptures/Art



## Creep Baby Studio (Aug 29, 2015)

Anyone here do any cool Halloween or Horror art or sculptures? 

I make a bunch. You can find me at Login • Instagram and on Etsy at www.etsy.com/shop/creepbabystudio


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Those are all new to me... I like the gourd, which reminds me of an angry frog


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks for posting this as these are some really cool creations!  Are they made of paper mache? 

Check out etsy. There's some really cool stuff there.


----------



## Creep Baby Studio (Aug 29, 2015)

They're all made out of clay or resin.


----------



## Teresa.Macabre (Aug 8, 2015)

I love your little pumpkins @Creep Baby Studio! 

I do a lot Halloween/horror art, currently just have an instagram for my art/fx work. I wasn't sure if there would be an interests for prints of my work but my recent Trick R Treat painting is getting some attention so I may finally try and make an online shop.


----------

